# comment fusionner des videos ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2001)

D'abord un grand merci a l'ensemble des membres de mac generation pour vos reponses pragmatiques et pertinentes. ma question : est il possible de "fusionner" des videos telechargees sur le net avec quick time pro ? si oui, est ce que les differents formats (avi, mov, mpeg) ne pose pas de probleme ? 
merci 
fabien
think forward


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2001)

tu peux toutes les exporter dans un format commun à partir de QTPro, puis les "merger" entre elles par simple copier-coller dans l'une d'entre elles (tu sélectionnes toute la durée d'une vidéo, copie, puis tu colles à la fin de la première vidéo, celle qui va recevoir toutes les autres)

Attention toutefois à l'exportation en format classique QT de fichier en MPG, ça risque de prendre pas mal de place ;-)


----------

